# All Digests for Newsletter 2975



## Guest (10 mo ago)

*Knitting Paradise forum digest*
Mar 14, 2022

*Main*
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

Sock Madness - First Finished Pair
Gratitude folk tale (about my work room)
need help with Easter Bunny Dolly
looking for
Knitted squares bunny
HELP REQUEST
Sock knitting question
Pattern corrections for Easter Bunny Dolly
Crochet Stitch (X-st) Instructions
*User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials*

How to weave in ends....10 essential techniques
Do you know this stitch?
How to knit two color cables
*Pictures*
(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)

Blanket for my granddaughter
Two more
I have a new grandson! Kelton Patrick 5 lb., 1 oz.!
Cardigan for GD
Leafy Baby Blanket
Toddler sweater k
Daffodils
Trekking 312..... 1of 2 completed.
WIP Socks
donut doll
A New Hobby for 2022
Flag stitch scarf
Tesselated heart blanket
Two more things done
Mom Keychain
*Machine Knitting*

Need some info please
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)*

Corned Beef
kk's Day Light Savings sillies and sombers
Name A Candy That Is Red Only Game
Covid Jab reaction?
Reason for my minimal participitation on KP
kk's Day Light Savings Scenes from a Paradise
More about the time change!
Tragic loss
Birthday gift
I bet I'm not the only one
*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities*

(a rerun) Rudolph booties knitalong
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 10th December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 3rd December, 2021
*Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds*

Wanted Plymouth Encore Worsted ColorSpun 7143
STILL For Sale: Lion Brand VannaÃ¢ÂÂs Sequins Yarn (continental US)
*Links and Resources*

Theo Blanket (C)
Mandela Sequins
Breezy Daze Scarf for women (K)
Midnight Walk Shawl (C)
Cabled Variegations Pullover for Women, 37" to 44" (K)
Diamonds Hat and Scarf for Women (K)
*Pattern Requests*

Little Girls Top
Granny Stitch Crochet Cresent Shawl
*Other Crafts*

soup bowl cosy
Now I am done.
New moons ... ( One full moon, and one crescent) in Labradorite
Faux Leather Mom Keychain


----------

